# M&P or sig



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I will be buying one of the following: sig 2022, M&P in 9mm or 45. How do you feel about the choices?


----------



## JJTowman (Jan 1, 2008)

nothing wrong with sig but i like my M&P 45c and my next one will be a M&P 9c


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, if you like striker fired weapons then the M&P would be the way to go. If you like having a hammer then the Sig. They both pretty much feel the same. They are both well made and both are poly framed. Have you fired either of these weapons? It's a matter of personal feel. The most any of us can do is say "I like this one better", "I own this so it has to be better" or "oh no not that one you need this"

Me..? I don't like poly frame weapons. They just don't feel like a steel frame. Most poly frame weapons feel cheap to me and I do not like striker fired weapons all that much. But both have a good reputation so you can go either way and be OK.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Out of those 2, I'd go with the M&P hands down.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, I didn't think there could be any objection to the Sig being the finer of the two pistols. The Sig 2022 is a fabulous firearm and is the epitome of sophistication in design when compared to the likes of other polymer-framed pistols. The guns may have similar price points but the sig is the better value.

IM(not-so-humble)O.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I would say this sig. I have never shot the 2022 but I have shot other sigs.
I love my m&p and would not trade it for the sig. I also have the compact and have not shot the full size.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I woulid go with the M&P. I'm happy with mine.


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

Another vote for the M & P, I love my 9c.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Which ever one feels better in your and the one you shoot better. Me telling you which gun to buy is like telling you what pair of shoes you should be wearing; only you truly know what is best for you. All you're ever going to get out of a "which one should I get" thread is a bunch of "I've got the ____, you should too" answers.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Of your two choices, I would go with the Sig.

I am not telling you which shoes to wear either... I think if the general consensus is along the lines of what you were thinking of buying, then it gives you a little more confidence in your choice. If, however, you received a lot of negative feedback regarding one or the other, you could do a little more research before you make a purchase.

The OP asks:


> How do you feel about the choices?


 Asking for reinforced feedback is not asking for advice on what to wear... this forum is the very place to ask questions and get information regarding handguns. :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

:smt116 Someone took the shoe example a little too literally. :smt116


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I was all set on the M&P 45 when I happened upon the sig 2022 in 9mm and a cz 75 in 9mm. Both felt great and I've heard good things about them. Now I wonder if I need a 45 at all. A friend, who I consider one of the most knowledgable gun people around, said in his opinion the cz 75 is the best pistol ever made. Now I have a third to choose from. I'm frustrated. He told me to buy all three!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Dang Todd, I guess we aren't allowed to be comfortable anymore.

I know you like Sig's and I like M&P's cause they feel good in our hands. I also know they both reliably send copper and lead down range. Mine is going on 20,000 rounds without malfunction so I am going to consider it as good as Sig's till someone proves me wrong. They will have a tough time doing that.

I am going to stick with the feel good criteria for a while longer.

They both make a stronger fashion statement than shoes do anyway.

Cheers. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

nailer said:


> I was all set on the M&P 45 when I happened upon the sig 2022 in 9mm and a cz 75 in 9mm. Both felt great and I've heard good things about them. Now I wonder if I need a 45 at all. A friend, who I consider one of the most knowledgable gun people around, said in his opinion the cz 75 is the best pistol ever made. Now I have a third to choose from. I'm frustrated. He told me to buy all three!


I think this illustrates the importance of window shopping. For whatever reason, you had decided between two models without holding any of them (if I am reading this correctly). Get out there and get a feel for these things! You do so much for clothes, cars, and shoes. Why not for a handgun?

Of the three I'd probably go with the Sig, but only because I already have a CZ P-01 (smaller/lighter CZ 75) and I am not a big fan of the M&P take-down. All things considered, I'd take an FNP-9 before any of them.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> I know you like Sig's and I like M&P's cause they feel good in our hands. I also know they both reliably send copper and lead down range. Mine is going on 20,000 rounds without malfunction so I am going to consider it as good as Sig's till someone proves me wrong. They will have a tough time doing that.
> 
> I am going to stick with the feel good criteria for a while longer.
> 
> ...


Exactly my point. We each have a preferences and neither is a wrong choice; both are quality firearms. The OP is the one who needs to decide which one is best for him based on feel and how they shoot for him, not based on what we all own. Out of all the responses, you and DJ were the only people to give reasons _why_ for your choice and every other response was the standard "I like mine, you should get one too"; which perfectly illustrates my point to my earlier post as to how pointless these threads in helping a person get valuable information.

I guess I'm going to have to put these in the "No respond, just watch" category like I do with the "Brand new shooter looking for stopping power" threads. :smt033


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry, if I wasn't clear, but I have held and fired the M&P 45. I have held the sig. They are both comfortable in my hand. It would be great if I could practice with all these until I found what I want, but how is that possible? You test drive a car, but not for a month. You try shoes on, you don't wear them for a week. A choice is made from experience and helpful imput from those with the product in question. Since hours of experience isn't practical, I make my choice on research and the imput here. I had guns that I ended up selling because they proved to be unsuited to me. It's a chance you take. I had a kimber ultra carry 45 that everyone raved about. I didn't like it. It was easy to resell, but the only way for me to evaluate it was to use it a while. My favorite is my S&W model 60 revolver. It's amazing to carry and dead accurate to shoot, but I bet it wouldn't be the choice of many on this forum. I had to discover this by using it. So, any imput will help.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> Out of all the responses, you and DJ were the only people to give reasons _why_ for your choice and every other response was the standard "I like mine, you should get one too"; which perfectly illustrates my point to my earlier post as to how pointless these threads in helping a person get valuable information.


Well, for the record, I don't own either of the OP's original 2 choices, so I don't have a dog in the fight.

Sig makes a fine handgun. But if I was looking to purchase a Sig, it wouldn't be a 2022. The 2022 is at the bottom of the list of Sigs I would buy.

And if I was looking to purchase a polymer frame gun, it wouldn't be the 2022. The 2022 is at the bottom of the list of polymer guns I would buy.

The M&P, IMO, is a solid choice for a polymer gun.

So for me, choosing the M&P over the 2022 was an easy choice. Not because I already own an M&P, but because I believe the M&P is a better gun than the 2022.

This post has more bloviating than my first post, but the end result is still the same.:smt082


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Many ranges rent weapons. This would allow you to get a feel for a weapon before you run out and drop the money. Even without being able to fire it you can hold it and and if you have any previous knowledge of shooting a given caliber you can use the experience to gauge how you might feel getting a weapon that has this firing system or has that type frame etc.

Like I had said before both your original and the added CZ makes three well built auto loading pistols. I don't own any of them but might given the opportunity. AS stated a striker fired weapons are different than ones with a hammer. A polymer frame is different than steel. but they all will function well and do what you ask of them as long as you are doing your part.

Keep in mind that steel framed weapons are heavier for the most part and that added weight can be a plus or minus depending on what your preferences are and what you will use it for. The added weight of a steel frame can help in managing muzzle flip but one plus to a striker fired weapon is it allows for a lower bore axis which can also help you with recoil.

Being all of your choices are well made and from companies that are well known for building quality weapons any one you get is going to work well. The scale tipping aspect will come in how each weapon feels in your hand. Bare in mind that the smallest discomfort can transfer into doubt in a shooting situation so i is important to use a weapon that feels natural in *your* hand.

If I was in your shoes I have no idea what I'd pick. Being the CZ is a steel frame weapon I might lean that way being my dislike for most polymer frame weapons. But I do own one so it's not like I wont buy one. But I am a huge fan of Sig Sauers' and I do like the new S&W autos so again I would hold them all. See how they feel in *my* hand. I will look at the grip angle and see if any had an angle that was not well suited for how I use a weapon. Than make a choice based from that feel.

As to if you *need* a 45? No, you don't need anything. You might want a 45 for any of a dozen reasons. A 45 ACP round is as good a round as is out there and would serve you well in that's what you want to get. If you shoot a 9mm better than a 45 then you might not *need* a 45. The weapon that you use best in a caliber you have the best accuracy with is what you need.

Check them all out and see what feels the most natural when in is in your hands and that will be the one you could get.



nailer said:


> Sorry, if I wasn't clear, but I have held and fired the M&P 45. I have held the sig. They are both comfortable in my hand. It would be great if I could practice with all these until I found what I want, but how is that possible? You test drive a car, but not for a month. You try shoes on, you don't wear them for a week. A choice is made from experience and helpful imput from those with the product in question. Since hours of experience isn't practical, I make my choice on research and the imput here. I had guns that I ended up selling because they proved to be unsuited to me. It's a chance you take. I had a kimber ultra carry 45 that everyone raved about. I didn't like it. It was easy to resell, but the only way for me to evaluate it was to use it a while. My favorite is my S&W model 60 revolver. It's amazing to carry and dead accurate to shoot, but I bet it wouldn't be the choice of many on this forum. I had to discover this by using it. So, any imput will help.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Love my M&P 9c. It shoots anything I put in it.


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I own an M&P 9c,and an M&P 45c....Both are awesome for me...Zero issues w/ either...I don't think you could go wrong with either one...


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

well said DJ.

I couldnt agree more. When I first held the M&Pc I fell in love. It fits so well in my small hands, I had to have one. I did not shoot before I bought, I was in love and it was love at first sight.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

C-Kicks said:


> well said DJ.
> 
> I couldnt agree more. When I first held the M&Pc I fell in love. It fits so well in my small hands, I had to have one. I did not shoot before I bought, I was in love and it was love at first sight.


That comfort will do you a lot more good too when it comes to sending loads down range. If it don't feel like it's part of you that little discomfort will be seen in how it performs for you. That's why it's really hard to say yeah get this pistol and not that one because I can't say it will feel right in your hand. That's why I tell people to get out there and put as many as they can in their hands to see what feels the best.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Me..? I don't like poly frame weapons. They just don't feel like a steel frame. Most poly frame weapons feel cheap to me and I do not like striker fired weapons all that much. But both have a good reputation so you can go either way and be OK.


Amen get a nice stainless Sig 226 or 229.


----------



## Legasat (Mar 9, 2009)

Sigs are great guns. So are M&P's.

I spent my money on M&P's.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

*$ consideration?*

Sigs are quite a bit more expensive. You can almost buy 2 Smiths for what you will pay for the Sig and if not, think about how much more ammo you can buy with the money saved by buying the Smith.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

fiasconva said:


> Sigs are quite a bit more expensive. You can almost buy 2 Smiths for what you will pay for the Sig and if not, think about how much more ammo you can buy with the money saved by buying the Smith.


Actually the OPs choices were between Sig 2022 and S&W M&P, and to the best of my knowledge both are in the same price range.....

Hang on here....

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=14902
(Sig 2022 at $498 w night sights)

vs

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/850/products_id/38991
(S&W M&P 9mm at $499 bone stock)

Just looking at these two listings, the Sig is the better deal by far.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*You cannot go wrong with a SIG!!!*


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

*OK*

Then I'd buy whatever suits you.


----------

